# load for coyotes?



## JDF_dogkiller (Apr 7, 2009)

Here is a picture of a big male i took this year. He was about 75 yards away, standing still, and facing directly towards me. I took him with my 22-250 with a 55 gr Nosler varmint ballistic tip. The shot entered his neck and exited just behind his rib cage. Any recomendations for a bullet that will leave minimal pelt damage?


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Barnes Varmint Grenade. If it stays in shouldn't be too much damage. If it exits, well, good luck piecing the puzzle back together.
http://www.barnesbullets.com/products/r ... t-grenade/


----------



## JDF_dogkiller (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestion. I will have to give them a try. Do you have any experience with them?


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I haven't used the Varmint Grenades, but have a bunch of Varminators loaded for my next chance at prairie dogs. They were plenty accurate out of my AR, and made quite a mess of them out to 450 yards. I have talked to several guys who have had good luck with them, and claim that they are even more accurate than the Varminators. Let me know how they work out. I'll be needing a new load when I run out of the loads I have.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm not sure if there is a bullet for the 22-250 that does go clear through a coyote, I use the same bullet in my 243 except 70 gr but the ballistic tip sure puts a big ol hole in the dog when it exits. I have shot them out to 200 yards with them and still goes through. I'm sure there is a bullet but I don't know what it is. I just decided to buy a 204 and use it if I'm going to keep the pelt. Let me know if you find something.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I shoot Barnes Varmint Grenades out of my .204 and .223. AMAZING! They'd be perfect for yotes, they virtually disinegrate upon impact


----------



## JDF_dogkiller (Apr 7, 2009)

Well, it sounds like i better give the varmint grenades a try. With my 1:14 twist barrel i will probably have to stick with the 36 gr bullets, but at 4000 fps that should be more than enough to drop a coyote. If i can find some i will pick them up and work up a load. Thanks for all your advice.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

JDF_dogkiller said:


> Well, it sounds like i better give the varmint grenades a try. With my 1:14 twist barrel i will probably have to stick with the 36 gr bullets, but at 4000 fps that should be more than enough to drop a coyote. If i can find some i will pick them up and work up a load. Thanks for all your advice.


Check out the Barnes website, they list load data for their varmint grenades, that should give you an idea of what you should be shooting out of your rifle.


----------



## yotee (Oct 10, 2008)

speer 52 gr hollow point, driven pretty fast. no exit hole with a 22-250.


----------

